# Should you need any further assistance, don’t hesitate to contact me.



## Thomas1

Привет всем, 

How would you say this in Russian please?

My attempt:
Есльи вы будете нуждаться в дальнейшей помощи, обращайся меня.

I'm not quite sure of the underlined part. Would it work at all? If not could you please correct it in a way that it would be grammatical and provide something more idiomatic?

Большое спасибо,
Том

PS: yes, in the first part I'm talking to more than one person, and in the second I'm addressing just one (we are on familiar terms).


----------



## Crescent

Thomas1 said:


> Привет всем,
> 
> How would you say this in Russian please?
> 
> My attempt:
> Есльи вы будете нуждаться в дальнейшей помощи, обращайся меня.
> 
> I'm not quite sure of the underlined part. Would it work at all? If not could you please correct it in a way that it would be grammatical and provide something more idiomatic?
> 
> Большое спасибо,
> Том
> 
> PS: yes, in the first part I'm talking to more than one person, and in the second I'm addressing just one (we are on familiar terms).



Hi, Tom! 

I hope you don't mind a little correction, first of all:

 Есл*и* вы будете нуждаться в дальнейшей помощи, обращайся тесь ко мне.

Unfortunately you can't change ''address'' between the two parts of the sentence: if you start of using ''Вы'' (which you have done in your case: Если Вы будете нуждаться..и.т.д.) you can't then just change to ты in the second part of the sentence - you have to keep it as вы. That's why I've changed the second part for you. 

Also - the underlined section sounds absolutely fine to me!  Another way to say it would be: _Если *Вам понадобиться* помощь...

_Hope it helps!


----------



## Yulia Alex

Будете нуждаться в дальнейшей помощи. Вряд ли русские так скажут.
Скорее:
Вам понадобится еще помощь,
Вам снова понадобится помощь,
В дальнейшем Вам понадобится помощь

Мне так кажется, хотя возможны и другие варианты


----------



## Kolan

A shorter sentence that looks less heavy (and more exact),

*Если вам нужна дальнейшая помощь, свяжитесь со мной. *(need more help now)
or
*Если вам нужна помощь в дальнейшем, свяжитесь со мной. *(need help in the future)


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Tom!

Crescent's suggestion is lovely, but the following would sound a bit more natural and less formal:
Если вам понадобится еще помощь, обращайтесь ко мне. 
Or 
Если вам еще понадобится помощь.


----------



## Maroseika

To keep the familiar style the question auther declared, I'd suggest:
Понадобится ещё помощь, обращайся без стеснения.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> To keep the familiar style the question auther declared, I'd suggest:
> Понадобится ещё помощь, обращайся без стеснения.


Or just Понадобится еще помощь, обращайся.


----------



## Thomas1

A very good evening and thanks to you all. 

How very curious, is it so all the time or only in writing (keeping the number I mean)?

Now I've realised that I should have said that I am not talking to more than one person in the first part of the senence but to one about other people. Let me give you an example: what if I'm saying the sentence in question to one person, who's, say, a representative of a team (the team is absent at the spot where we're talking), I mean the whole team but still only one person is the addressee, would I still have to keep the plural number? Sorry about the obscurity.


Tom


----------



## Etcetera

If I understand correctly, you're expressing your willingness to help the whole team, should they need your help.

In this case, the plural is used - because, although only one member of the team is present, you're offering your (possible future) assistance to the whole team.


----------



## Thomas1

Yes, that's the meaning I intend.

A follow-up question:
what if I know just the representative can/will contact me, because only he speaks my langauge (it's all the time about the second part of the sentence of course)? 


Tom


----------



## Kolan

Thomas1 said:


> only one person is the addressee, would I still have to keep the plural number? Sorry about the obscurity.


*Будет нужно - не стесняйся*. The rest is understood. Or,
*Понадобится помощь - звони / обращайся. *


----------



## Maroseika

Thomas1 said:


> A very good evening and thanks to you all.
> 
> How very curious, is it so all the time or only in writing (keeping the number I mean)?
> 
> Now I've realised that I should have said that I am not talking to more than one person in the first part of the senence but to one about other people. Let me give you an example: what if I'm saying the sentence in question to one person, who's, say, a representative of a team (the team is absent at the spot where we're talking), I mean the whole team but still only one person is the addressee, would I still have to keep the plural number? Sorry about the obscurity.
> 
> 
> Tom


Если вам ещё понадобится помощь, обращайся без стеснения. 
(Say, I'm a lawer and have just helped to your team to condemn damned venal referee, because besides of being a lawer, I'm your football team fan).)


----------



## Etcetera

Thomas1 said:


> A follow-up question:
> what if I know just the representative can/will contact me, because only he speaks my langauge (it's all the time about the second part of the sentence of course)?


It's all the same. The represantative will still act on behalf of the whole team.

It would be rather strange to use singular in such cases - even if you only communicate with one member of a team.


----------



## Crescent

Tom,
I completely agree with Etcetera on this!  Either way, it is better to use ''Вы'' in the second (as well as in the first part) of the sentence, for two reasons:
1. Even if you are ''на ты'' with him, you certainly won't go wrong if you use ''вы'' once.
2. Because ''вы'' is refering not only to him, but to the rest of his team players - because they are the ones who might need the help, perhaps, not him so much (at least, if I've understood correctly).

So either way, my suggestion is to use ''Вы'' - you won't go wrong this way.


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> So either way, my suggestion is to use ''Вы'' - you won't go wrong this way.


A minor correction: not Вы, but вы, because Вы is polite singular.


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> A minor correction: not Вы, but вы, because Вы is polite singular.



Ah... yes indeed.  You're right, Etcetera! Thank you very much for noticing that!


----------



## Etcetera

You're welcome, Crescent.


----------



## uranium238

>Should you need any further assistance, don’t hesitate to contact me.

Формальное общение:
Если Вам что-то понадобиться, обращайтесь ко мне.
Если Вам что-то понадобиться, обращайтесь за помощью ко мне.
Если Вам потребуется моя помощь, обращайтесь ко мне.
Обращайтесь ко мне, если я Вам понадоблюсь
Если я Вам понадоблюсь - звоните в любое время (в любой день).

Вам - вежливая форма обращения к незнакомому человеку, клиенту. Пишется с заглавной (capital) буквы. Just like "I" in English.

Неформальное общение (между близкими или давно знакомыми людьми одного социального статуса ):
Если тебе что-то нужно, обращайся ко мне. - если работа ещё не закончена.
Если тебе что-то будет нужно, обращайся ко мне. - если работа закончена. Эта фраза выражает предложение продолжить дальнейшее сотрудничество.

Если тебе что-то надо, обращайся ко мне.

Или в более короткой форме:
Если тебе что-то нужно - обращайся
Если тебе что-то нужно - пиши
Если тебе что-то нужно - звони
Если тебе что-то нужно - не стесняйся, обращайся
Если тебе что-то нужно - не стесняйся, пиши
Если тебе что-то нужно - не стесняйся, звони

В дружелюбной форме:
Если что - пиши
Если что - звони
Пиши, если что
Звони, если что
Обращайся в любое время
Звони в любое время
Пиши в любое время

В грубой форме:
Позвонишь, если нужно
Что-то надо будет - позвонишь
Надо будет - позвони
Надо будет - сам позвонишь

Пример из классической литературы.
Пишите письма.
Данная фраза выражает в издевательской форме нежелание помогать кому-либо.
Множественное число слова "письмо" (письма) подчеркивает необходимость быть настойчивым в случае, если с первого раза ответ получен не будет, информируя собеседника о малой вероятности получить ответ быстро. Предложение излагать свои просьбы или требования в письменной форме подчеркивает нежелание продолжать дальнейшее общение в устной форме.


----------



## Maroseika

uranium238 said:


> >Should you need any further assistance, don’t hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Формальное общение:
> Если Вам что-то понадобиться, обращайтесь ко мне.
> Если Вам что-то понадобиться, обращайтесь за помощью ко мне.


----------



## Melikhovo

Would you be able to use the same wording if for instance, someone has just lost a loved one and you are trying to be there for them during a hard time?

Could you maybe use something like: 
если понадобится, не стесняйся?
or
я буду рядом если я вам/тебе понадоблюсь?


----------



## Maroseika

The first one is not workavle, as it is not clear what exactly might be needed. The second sentence is formally correct, but doubtful stylistically - it is too formal for so intimate relations, the phrase is presuming. Actually it can be much shorter, like: Я с тобой or Я рядом or smth. like that.


----------

